# Mike Gundy hates Pabst Blue Ribbon.



## Rick (Sep 28, 2007)

For those who may not know, Mike Gundy is the football coach for Oklahoma State University who ripped a columnist in the Daily Oklahoman for an article she wrote about one of his players. He didn't mention anything about the game during the press conference and it's become quite funny.  

Anyway, someone put together this little bundle of joy parody of the press conference. 

WWLS - Gundy on Coors Light - Brightcove


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 28, 2007)




----------

